# Licensing a photo? How? What to charge?



## CraniumDesigns (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Guys,

A law firm in downtown San Jose wants to use my night  shot of downtown San Jose in their ad for the San Jose Business Journal  Book of Lists, 2010 issue. The ad will be 10 x 6". 

I have no  idea what to charge or what kinda paperwork to have them sign. This  would NOT give them exclusive rights, just a 1 ad use. Can you guys  PLEASE give me any ideas or suggestions? Kinda lost here.

THANKS!


----------



## KmH (Sep 13, 2010)

I've typed this at least 30 times in the last 6 months here at TPF. I need to type it in Word so I can just copy and paste it, since so many regular visitors seem incapable of using the forum search feature. :lmao:

www.asmp.org. On their home page, click on 'Busness Resources' there on the left.

Cost is determined by the size the photo will be used at and how many will be of the publication will be printed. Make sure your image copyright is registered with the feds.

You need to write a use license and asmp.org can guide you with that too. Check out PLUS, the Picture Licensing Universal System.

Check out the #1 hit for Goggleing: "Licensing a photo" http://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=licensing+a+photo


----------

